# Carrots bad for horses?



## RubysGold (5 February 2009)

I gave Roo a loada carrots today. And my friend at the yard said that they are really bad for horses? And that you shouldnt feed many and not often?
Is that true?
Nickie


----------



## Trubie (5 February 2009)

Hope not, my boy gets lots 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 So does my dog for that matter....


----------



## nicolaread (5 February 2009)

carrots are full of sugar, which is why you should avoid giving them 2 laminitics. its like us really, everything in moderation, one as a treat isnt so bad, but a whole sack load probably isnt great, although i cant see it doing alot of harm!


----------



## hellybelly6 (5 February 2009)

My horse gets lots of carrots he loves em.  I am surprised he is not carrot coloured.  I hope they are not bad for horses.


----------



## Blue-bear (5 February 2009)

a horse on my yard gets pretty much a full sack a day and he is still here! im always a bit wary of feeding them too many but not sure how many too many is and have never seen any side affect


----------



## piebaldsparkle (5 February 2009)

Carrots are mainly water and fibre, though they do contain reasonably high levels of sugar.  May upset a horses gut if fed in large numbers, no good if horse in laminitic and generally could unbalance the horses diet.  That said traditionally some people have keep horses on trailer loads or carrots and parsnips etc... as their winter fodder.


----------



## Kate260881 (5 February 2009)

They are fine as long as you don't feed too many which I learned the hard way last weekend.  My horse got out of her stable and ate about 25kg of carrots and it sent her completely loopy and she did a wild west bronc impression down the road which resulted with my hand bandaged for about 4 days.  So yes, they get high on the sugar... I just say that she can't be held responsible for her actions while under the influence of drugs.


----------



## RubysGold (5 February 2009)

Oh good 
*sigh of relief* lol.
For the last week or so I have given Roo a few carrots in her feed every evening. But today because I wanted to use them up and because the horses arent allowed turnout till snow goes, I gave her the last ones, they filled one of the normal flattish feed buckets. Kept her occupied. Glad noone has heard of anything bad
Nickie


----------



## PnO (5 February 2009)

I feed both mine carrots with their teas every night. They get roughly ten carrots of varying sizes each. Not done any harm yet! It also takes them longer to get through their tea which I like!


----------



## Rollin (5 February 2009)

My horse get TWO a day.  He is 30 still hacks and has never given me a vet bill!

SO THERE


----------



## Donkeymad (5 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Carrots are mainly water and fibre, though they do contain reasonably high levels of sugar.  

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank god, finally, someone else who knows this. They are acually over 80% water, so, although relatively high for a veg, do not actually contain THAT much sugar.


----------



## YorksG (5 February 2009)

It does depend on the horse two of ours are fine, the Appy is not allowed them as they send her bonkers for some reason 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Mind you she can't have alfalfa either.


----------



## Persephone (6 February 2009)

A nutritionist described them to me as "poor man's oats" so that would probably be why some posters neddies have gone fruit loops on them!


----------



## stacey_lou (6 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
My horse gets lots of carrots he loves em.  I am surprised he is not carrot coloured.  I hope they are not bad for horses. 

[/ QUOTE ]

lol My horse get loads to and hes a chestnut, think hes gettin more ginger every year lol bless him


----------



## kellyeaton (6 February 2009)

so what is the best fruit veg for horses with lammi then if carrots are no good?


----------



## fatpiggy (6 February 2009)

Can give diarrhea in my experience if fed too many.


----------



## Taffyhorse (6 February 2009)

Mine has a few (normally when they need using up out of our veg box!) and I've taken to hiding them in his haynet and bed over the last week while the weather has been bad to keep him occupied. 

Tho, he was most miffed on Monday when he was happy carrot hunting and evil Mum came and threw him in the field for a couple of hours after YO said we could turn out if we wanted too...


----------

